# First swim of 2014



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am determined to get a really good aeriel photo of my ball/stick mad boy this summer. Here is a first effort. Please, please feel free to critique and tell me how to do it better!

Ready










Airborn



















The landing










Again please mum!










I want to get closer to him and obviously focus better and I am thinking being able to see what he is leaping for would be good. I know he should be facing me. I have a raft I can position to lie on or have him leap off. I like the blue sky background and the water splashing off him too. Definitely a work in progress. Thankfully my subject will keep working as long as I'll let him!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oliver is a bit easier with his stick.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think they are brilliant! The only way to improve them would be to be in a rowboat in front if him - boy his face would be a treat! Love the third one avec ears in the air!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Oliver is a bit easier with his stick.


What a beautiful boy! Love ginger toms! Did you know ginger female cats are quite rare and majority of gingers are male


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think your photos are fab - if you were lower down then you'd get him against the sky, rather than losing his legs against the trees. What about in your canoe by the landing so he is jumping sort of over you?
Tough for Rufus, but I think you're going to have to launch a few more balls for him 

Love your cat - ginger toms have a speical place in my heart. The memory of a childhood friend means they will always be special.
Do you cat loving people have a copy of Paul Gallico's Honourable Cat - brilliant photos and fun poems. Worth getting hold of a copy if you can


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wonderful, beautiful and totally focused on the game - brilliant! We've been trying to get shots of Poppy catching her ball, it's flaming hard and I think you've done incredibly  His little leaping legs are still making me giggle, I love him!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Marzi! I'm going on to amazon now!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

I will try to get one for my cat loving sister. I am strictly a dog person, quite funny that I care for and love five cats at my mum's now and four at my sister's.

Marzi I was already lying flat on my stomach on the dock but I will try to figure out how to get under him a bit more. Now I need to find the manual so I can relearn how to use the autofocus with burst function on my camera. I like the idea of dividing the frame in four quarters, dock and rowboat in the lower two and Rufus and his ball in the top two. I wonder if I could pull that off?

Actually I think the person should be in a canoe and taking a photo of him too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing pics! Rufus can fly!!
Your doing great - keep them coming x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think Rufus might be too fast for the AIservo button on my camera. Dozens of shots this afternoon and this is as good as I got.  I think I'll have to focus on a fixed point and then have him jump into it rather than try to have the camera do it as he jumps. You are right Mazz it is really hard!

Actually, looking at it closer I think I also need to use a tripod too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

But I love the sense of movement in this picture of Rufus and his ball - perfection can be over-rated


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I like this one Fairlie! You maybe need to set the shutter speed a bit higher if you want it more crisp - like 1/500 or so with the ISO somewhere between 400-600. If this is what you're already working with then maybe a tripod but honestly I think you are too harsh. It's a beautiful pic!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bizarre. I checked the shot and the iso was 400, the shutter speed 1/100 and the focal length at 5.6. I had been messing about with it trying to figure out the aiservo function, maybe that is why the slow speed? I have to get smarter at critiquing a photo on the fly and making the adjustments in situ. Trouble is Rufus starts barking if the game goes too slow. Maybe I'll take Marzi's advice from yesterday and use this opportunity to train him out of that. 

I have a book from the library right now where one of the pro photographer tips is "do your reshoot right now". 

I'm going to retake that shot today and see if a faster speed will make a difference. Thanks for your insights ladies.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great pics Fairlie. Is that on your property?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My mum's. We have a kind of compound here. My mum's place and my sister's farm are beside each other, with my little postage stamp size lot sandwiched in between. Bring Maggie up for a visit, it'll be a fabulous opportunity to socialize her to all sorts of new smells, sounds and strange animals. Not to mention the car ride. We are just under two hours from Ottawa if you take highway 50.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> My mum's. We have a kind of compound here. My mum's place and my sister's farm are beside each other, with my little postage stamp size lot sandwiched in between. Bring Maggie up for a visit, it'll be a fabulous opportunity to socialize her to all sorts of new smells, sounds and strange animals. Not to mention the car ride. We are just under two hours from Ottawa if you take highway 50.


 Two hours of screaming puppy, I'll have to be sure to wear ear protection!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She screams in the car? All the more reason to take the trip, that is something you are going to want to break her of!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Frustrations of photographing Rufus*

on my back in a rowboat hoping for an aerial shot.










Subject refuses to relinquish ball










Thrower launches ball in wrong direction










Subject departs to prune forest.










Time for plan B, that is to practice aiservo shots in forest with a faster film speed.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

fuzzy










still fuzzy










better focus but no eyes










I like yeti paw but still not enough focus at eyes and wonky half shadow 










It is so hard to photograph this dog!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Funny, I wish I understood camera's more, I try to read up on speeds etc but it all starts getting too difficult and I revert back to automatic! Love the jumping into water shots, Dudley is a wimp, he wouldn't launch himself into water like that, would just keep barking at it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love these shots fairlie - it's a project in progress! Can't wait to see the winning shot - enjoying the practice shots in the meantime x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brill photos!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a fabulous way to spend mothers day! On the forest floor with my camera and Rufus chasing his ball. I think tomorrow I'll try with a tripod and see if that helps.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*photo overload, sorry!*

The ball took a bad bounce and landed in stick central.










Maybe if I paddle it'll come closer?










Don't just stand there, DO SOMETHING!










(I did try to help but the ball went even further) 

I'm going in!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You know I'm feeling ever so slightly sorry for Rufgus - that water must be *COLD* after all that snow melt?
I love his expresion in the 'do something' picture


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I think Rufus might be too fast for the AIservo button on my camera. Dozens of shots this afternoon and this is as good as I got.  I think I'll have to focus on a fixed point and then have him jump into it rather than try to have the camera do it as he jumps. You are right Mazz it is really hard!
> 
> Actually, looking at it closer I think I also need to use a tripod too.


Fairlie, your pictures are amazing. I'm very jealous. The airborn pictures have made me laugh so much I keep going back to them.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

We must get the photo comp up and running soon.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

More brill photos Fairlie! Did he manage to get his ball back okay? He's such a trooper getting on in there!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bizarre I replied to this yesterday but it did not post?

Marzi, it was freezing and I really did try to help him but to no avail. Would you be able to keep Inzi from her ball if she was determined?

Datun, don't hold the comp until I figure out how to focus!

Ruth, yes he got the ball, by then I was too concerned about hypothermia to photograph it. He went in willingly the first day but quit after a few throws. We were too stupid to actually feel the water. It really is too cold and we've tried to kept him out of it since. With Rufus that is a bit of a challenge. Yesterday we took him to Montreal for the day as a distraction.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Datun, don't hold the comp until I figure out how to focus!


I've got the same problem. I've tried changing ISO, speed and auto focus modes but just can't quite get it a sharp as I'd like. I wonder whether the autofocus just isn't fast enough? Looking at sports photographer's cameras, they tend to have massive expensive lenses with ultra fast apertures - maybe their autofocus is faster too.

It's frustrating as to get the best focus you need the greatest depth of field. To get the best depth of field you need your aperture stopped down - which then lowers the shutter speed. Catch 22.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You are right Datun, we need better "glass" as they say in the biz. I'll just ignore the fact that Ruth gets crisp ones of her girls on the beach and Donna's husband has some beauties of his three in motion.

I just read a book by a pro who did the whole thing using his wife's tiny point and shoot. Needless to say they were great shots.

I vote we go for the most unfocused comp, this one was really hard to achieve!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I vote we go for the most unfocused comp, this one was really hard to achieve!


It's not 'unfocussed' - you were attempting through the medium of slow shutter speeds to convey movement and action while holding on to the intrinsic 'poo-ness' of the subject. 

You did it well


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

...and all with a fast shutter speed too, now that shows talent!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Take three*

Ok so it's warm enough to let Rufus back in the lake. Here are todays attempts.

I tried to get under him Marzi, this is easier said than done. Photobucket seems to have no horizon correction and I'd have liked it if I'd kept his back paws. Obviously focus still needs work but I feel like I am moving in the right direction.











I like this one, especially his tongue out. I wish I didn't have all the extraneous junk, boat dock, diving board etc...it is not perfectly focused and I could have cropped it way better but photobucket won't load my full size images and I lose too much resolution when I make them smaller.










I kept this one because it sets the whole scene, and I like the way his boy mirrors the slope of the adirondack chair. Oliver is under the chair. I wish I'd got HO's whole reflection.










This one comes by way of explanation for HO's weird outfit, here is Rufus trying to catch blackfiles. When I zoom in I can count four! 










Comments, tips and suggestions most welcome!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photos 

I love the second one here with the edge of the dock in the photo too. If you want less in the background can you move further to the left when you take the photo maybe?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Further to the left should work, but if I go to far I lose his eyes. He is very particular about where he jumps for some reason. Ideally I'd like to have solid background but not sure where the launcher could stand, he also tends to jump in before the stick or ball. Maybe I should get one of those K9 canons, I wonder if they come with remotes?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great photos again! You don't give yourself enough credit!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Will post some of the pics I got when the Giro D'Italia cyclists where in Belfast. They were travelling at 40km/hr.. Think I got quite clear shots. Not as interesting as Fairlie's shots though.. For definite!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rufus is an athlete and a very lucky dog - he gets to have so much fun while you persist in perfecting your already fantastic photographic talents.
I love the energy caught in the sky shot and Rufus and his reflection in the third oh, and his eyes in the second.
well done.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pics, I love the bee keepers / fly mosquito outfit!
My fav is rufus about to dive in and his reflection is mirrored in the lake x
We now need some SPLASH shots please x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like the shots Ruth, I just want to keep working towards the money shot, the mother of ALL shots that I will print and keep as priceless art work! 

Please show us your cyclist shots! I just discovered my camera has a sports setting on auto which is what I used here. I guess a faster speed and ??? but I still find timing and framing an issue.

I just finished a book by a pro who was paid to scuba dive to capture the first stage of a triathalon for a major publication. He drifted away from under the action at the key moment. It makes me feel better that even the pros are in the wrong place at the right time.

Marzi we often tell Rufus that he won the dog lottery, he is as spoiled as all get out but it really couldn't have happened to a nicer dog.  This is the one up side of hyperactive, you get a very fit dog that thrives on motion. He will keep going for as long as we let him.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*For Tracey*

The splash is the fun part!




























I've seen some amzing images of dogs just as they hit, eyes open, framed perfectly with spray. Lots of room for improvement on these ones too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great again! Love these!

Mine are in chit chat


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great photos Fairlie! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha! You're right - the splash is the best bit! We had all those take offs & mid air shots - there had to be some splashes to follow! Thanks fairlie - rufus looks like he's having the best fun xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If I could only get one shot with the lighting of number one, the framing of number two and the clarity of number three!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Ruth. The golden hour light thing really helps with the shadows.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That last splash is a brilliant shot! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Tracey I like it too but I should have framed it so the whole thing was surrounded by the calm water and the splash formed a perfect circle. It would be better if Superdog had both of his wings up too. 

Tomorrow I might bring a step ladder and see if I can improve the angle a bit so I can get a bit more of his face. Thankfully the neighbours already know I am crazy and will not bat an eye to see me pyjama clad on a ladder throwing sticks off the dock at 5am. (I bet they wish Rufus would stop barking for me to throw faster though.)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would be framing that second picture and putting it in my home if I were you. I love how you've framed it, it's full of anticipation of hitting the water and Rufus catching that ball/stick. It's a very exciting shot!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Thanks Tracey I like it too but I should have framed it so the whole thing was surrounded by the calm water and the splash formed a perfect circle. It would be better if Superdog had both of his wings up too.
> 
> Tomorrow I might bring a step ladder and see if I can improve the angle a bit so I can get a bit more of his face. Thankfully the neighbours already know I am crazy and will not bat an eye to see me pyjama clad on a ladder throwing sticks off the dock at 5am. (I bet they wish Rufus would stop barking for me to throw faster though.)


Haha - I wish Rufus could take a picture of you in said pose!!  x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the middle one  they are all fab though

Rufus is such a hard working boy for the sake of your art


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> I love the middle one  they are all fab though
> 
> Rufus is such a hard working boy for the sake of your art


Poor Rufus, I subject him to torture as well as the fun stuff. Yesterday I had him in a raincoat posing with umbrellas in the rain. He was so miserable I had to keep the cheese coming fast to hold him still.










It didn't really work. This was the best shot I got.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My pair get to do a lot of posing for photos so have improved over time. The colours in that would make it a fantastic photo if you can persuade Rufus to cooperate.

I have some posed stuff I really need to go back and do again properly


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Show us please! My problem is I can tell so easily from his ears that he is not enjoying himself which wrecks the photo. Not sure how to combat that?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you blame him? Haha! You're making him pose in the rain with clothes on 

He's super cute though!

My two always look devastated when I make them where rain coats, they don't mind jumpers and fleeces but hate raincoats!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh what Fantastic photos ... And What a water baby!! 

Looks so idyllic 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Show us please! My problem is I can tell so easily from his ears that he is not enjoying himself which wrecks the photo. Not sure how to combat that?



OMG....This is the cutest pic!!! 

Pity he's not quite feeling the love!!!!

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Take that poor dog down to the dock and lob a few balls for him so that his smile comes back


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is a fab photo even if Rufus does not agree 

Mine have just got happier over time posing for photos as they both know they will get paid. Molly is very much more experienced and as we have done lots of posing on objects she will jump onto and walk on most things to see if I am going to get her to do some posing - which is all really good for her legs too and one of the reasons I started getting her to walk on things like tree trunks.

This is my current rubbish photo which could be good with some thought and time. I only took it on my phone and was really pleased that Chance had been happy to get up there and pose. She looks miserable because I have moved away from her and really needs no harness and lead on. The background is stunning if I get the angle right and give it some thought!! You would not have a clue the background could be good from this photo.










Posing with things on is more tricky and really depends if they are happy wearing it - Molly is happy with a jumper or coat on, Chance hates it. Objects too can be tricky and they need to be comfortable to be next to whatever it is.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Show us please! My problem is I can tell so easily from his ears that he is not enjoying himself which wrecks the photo. Not sure how to combat that?


He's not happy cause its raining. Who likes walking around in the rain anyways. I really like this picture even with his yeti feet and spiky haired muzzle.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Rufus has a class face! I keep looking at this picture and he is so gorgeous.. If looks could kill


----------

